# First jumping lesson advice



## Jola (22 July 2013)

Have been having lessons once a week on my new loan horse and he's going well. Been doing lots of trotting poles and he excellent with them. He's an ex show jumper so knows how to jump but I don't! 
Got my first lesson tomorrow and my new instructor is excellent. However just wondering if anyone has any tips for the first time?


----------



## platypus (23 July 2013)

Relax and enjoy yourself.
Dont push yourself to do anything your uncomfortable with, im sure your instructor and horse will help you along the way.


----------



## Ponyclubber11 (23 July 2013)

Try to pick up loads of tips and enjoy yourself!!Trotting poles are great , maybe start practising at home with grids or poles or just one jump.


----------



## daydreamer (23 July 2013)

As my instructor keeps saying to me "eyes up!". Try and trust that your horse and instructor know what they are doing so relax as much as you can. Don't forget to really ride the bits inbetween the jumps. Hope you have fun!


----------



## Jola (23 July 2013)

Thanks all. Eyes up is a good point... I know I'll be nervous so bound to try and look down. Relaxing seems to be a trick too. It's good to get tips beforehand coz I think it outs you in the right frame of mind and gets your brain switched on!


----------



## mollybella (23 July 2013)

Grid work is a great confidence builder but if you've never done it before I'd introduce caveletti poles or trot poles to a cross fence till you get the hang of it and the postitiOnig x


----------



## Jola (23 July 2013)

Thanks mollybella. Lesson actually tomorrow... Got the day wrong so spend tonight on a hack and then some trotting poles (keeping looking up!)


----------



## Jola (24 July 2013)

Went well! Managed to look up but turns out I can't bend 
Stayed on tho!
Thanks for all the advice


----------



## daydreamer (24 July 2013)

Glad it went well  I think with jumping in particular the more you do the more confident you become. I know jumping on your own is difficult and with my share horse I try and keep my eye in by cantering over poles placed at different places in the school - surprisingly difficult to get the striding right! I also find practicing riding with stirrups at jumping length and alternating between light seat and standing full up in walk/trot/canter improves balance, strength and flexibility. It is also amazing what a good instructor can do, my new one has got me jumping just over 3ft, higher than I ever have in my life!!


----------



## Jola (25 July 2013)

That's good advice thanks day dreamer. We have a rule in our yard that you're not allowed to jump when there's no one else there which, for safety, makes sense.... Can always drag my oh up there! Will try doing some exercises in the jump position.... This might help me bend!


----------

